# New Deck-Need Advice



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

we have a beautiful new deck that I love! It has roof over it except the stairs. It is Pine and Fir. After it cures it needs to be sealed. I don't want to stain it a color, I love the natural wood so it will be a clear coat of some sort, that I know will still darken it somewhat. I am looking for suggestions. I have gotten bids to hire it out. One used *Super Deck* and one uses *Sikkens Clear Coat*. Opinions please and suggestions! This part of Washington state is desert, lots of hot sun in summer months. We have annual rain fall of only about 6".

Thanks in advance!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I am not familiar with the two products you mentioned. Long long ago in a state far far away when I used to work in a home center, Flood CWF was very popular. They now make a version with ultra violet protection. You might want to look at Flood CWF-UV as another possible option.

Linky


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

Have used Thompsons water seal at my old home on the deck and was happy with it. They have lots of options for clear coats with mildew protection, UV protection, etc...they also have deck cleaning solutions, etc.

Its pretty common and available in home improvement stores. They also have a website.

Thompson's


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

You are going to want something that is a penetrating oil more than a clear coat. A clear coat is going to break up and peel over time with the exposure to sun, and then you are going to have to sand it all own and recoat it. The Sikkens is one of the best, and will last, but to get it to last you will have to coat the boards all the way around(which means before they went down) I did it this way on the mahogany deck at my house and I am going on 7 years with no peeling. I do one additional coat on it each year to keep this from happening.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

outback loft said:


> You are going to want something that is a penetrating oil more than a clear coat. A clear coat is going to break up and peel over time with the exposure to sun, and then you are going to have to sand it all own and recoat it. The Sikkens is one of the best, and will last, but to get it to last you will have to coat the boards all the way around(which means before they went down) I did it this way on the mahogany deck at my house and I am going on 7 years with no peeling. I do one additional coat on it each year to keep this from happening.


It couldn't go on before boards went down because they were new and need time to cure. The steps have now cured quicker than the covered part so we need to start there. We had great weather when they built the deck, not so much now! Haha! it's actually raining today.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Sikkens! This is what you want to use for your deck, you will not be happier!


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> You are going to want something that is a penetrating oil more than a clear coat. A clear coat is going to break up and peel over time with the exposure to sun, and then you are going to have to sand it all own and recoat it. The Sikkens is one of the best, and will last, but to get it to last you will have to coat the boards all the way around(which means before they went down) I did it this way on the mahogany deck at my house and I am going on 7 years with no peeling. I do one additional coat on it each year to keep this from happening.


It couldn't go on before boards went down because they were new and need time to cure. The steps have now cured quicker than the covered part so we need to start there. We had great weather when they built the deck, not so much now! Haha! it's actually raining today.
[/quote]

Well it is a big production to coat the boards before they go down. When I did my deck I had the boards on site for about a month, I then brought them into the garage. I sprayed them all the way around. Then I repeated this three more times. I used trim head stainless steel screws and them rolled on two more coats after the boards went down. When it was done it looked like a finished floor inside the house, now it looks about the same, but with some scratches, dings and scrapes. I apply another coat every year, but it looks great all the time. If I was to do it again I would have gone with a composite like I did for my back deck.

If it wasn't dark out I would get a current photo, which is now 7 years later. This is from when I put down the decking.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey T,
This is what Stacey and I use for our customers. It is actually a penetrating oil. This is the link for Penofin.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

ember said:


> Hey T,
> This is what Stacey and I use for our customers. It is actually a penetrating oil. This is the link for Penofin.


X2 on penofin great product.


----------

